# What Mobile / "Cell" Phone Do You Own?!



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 24, 2003)

Just a little curious! 

I have two *blush* ... i've had my Sony Ericsson t68i for about 6 months, on "Orange", here in Enger-Land ... But wanted to switch a contracted phone, so i bought a Nokia 7210 on vodafone! I love both phones, but the camera (HS-1C), and the Radio (with handsfree) is growing on me... Especially, as the t68i can appear 'slow' in operation! ...I do wish the 7210 had bluetooth tho 

...what about yaselves, peeps?! 

If possible drop pics! ... We aren't all clued up on all this techno, so not always, do part no's make sense! 












Links:

7210 : http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,4879,136,00.html

T68i : http://www.sonyericsson.com/uk/spg.jsp?template=PS1&B=ie&PID=9932&LM=PSM_V&gal=105

NeYo


----------



## dixonbm (Jan 24, 2003)

T-Mobile Sidekick.  








It's often referred to as the Danger Hiptop.  It's constantly connected to the internet for web browsing, aol instant messenger, email.  it has date book, calendar, to-do lists all built-in. Check out the link below for interactive demos in quicktime and flash.

http://www.hiptop.com/101/ 

I also own an Ericsson T28 World phone.  I use it occassionally by switching out the SIM card from the sidekick.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 24, 2003)

i think im the only teenager in britain without a mobile, although i occasionally text people with lycos (only because im online at the time).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2003)

I own a T68 (picture already posted) and I recently (last week) aquired a p800 from sony ericsson (www.sonyericsson.com/p800 ) --- NICe phone


----------



## kendall (Jan 24, 2003)

this is my phone.






it does absolutely nothing special.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2003)

I never liked motos ... they are always so industrial and ugly (thank god that NeXTEL has not spread since motorola hold all iDEN pattents lol)


Admiral


----------



## mdnky (Jan 24, 2003)

Motorola i90c thru Nextel.  Before this 5 newer Nokias (in 2 years!, my personal opinion of them, JUNK) on Cincinnati Bell (AT&T), an Ericsson (pre-Sony years), and an Original Qualcom (GTE's first digital phone, 1997).   VERY happy with the current one, and with Nextel.


----------



## OmegaMan (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I own a T68 (picture already posted) and I recently (last week) aquired a p800 from sony ericsson (www.sonyericsson.com/p800 ) --- NICe phone  *



So you DID get your P800!  Your precious..... 

I'm using a T39m.....classic blue.

http://www.sonyericsson.com/ca/spg.jsp?template=PS1&B=ie&PID=9757&LM=PSM_V&gal=105


----------



## kenny (Jan 24, 2003)

I've got the T68i... guess I'm not alone... but does your phone have your macosx.com avatar on it??






Yes, I'm a sad, geeky individual..


----------



## OmegaMan (Jan 24, 2003)

Without the benefit of the T68i's big screen, I have this as my background.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 25, 2003)

I have a plan and simple Audiovox 9100, plain and simple, but it gets the job done.  Many people are unware that their mobil has disabled features, or better options that are turned off by default, try searching google groups for you phone with the model on how to get into the programming or debug menus.  Just don't mess with you ESN or NAM settings.


----------



## Langley (Jan 25, 2003)

Does the p800 from Sony Ericsson iSync to make (Bluetooth).

I would rather the Panasonic GD88 but no Mac support. <Bum>

Does any other Mobile company have Mac support???


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 25, 2003)

I have tried the p800 with USB, but the mac does not recognize it. I do not have a Bluetooth adaptor so I do not now know if it  can sync over bluetooth. I am debating wether or not to get one 

As for nokias, I like them (some of them) but  I hate them due to teh fact that up until recently they did not make world phones.

This is my mobile phone timeline:

Maxon 3000 
Nokia 8290
Ericsson T28w
Nokia 8890
Ericsson T68
SOnyEricsson p800

Thats in a span of Summer 2000 until now lol.
Note all the phones still work... I just wanted somthing new  Most of my old phones I sold, now I only have the T68 and p800

Admiral


----------



## kendall (Jan 25, 2003)

phone fetish?


----------



## mfsri (Jan 25, 2003)

V60i with Verizon.

GSM in the US sucks. I wish the T68i was CDMA


----------



## Cat (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't have one, don't need one, don't want one. 

BTW. What _do_ you use those things for?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 25, 2003)

I have the Motorola TalkAbout T2260 CDMA phone through AllTel.  The phone was free with my service contract: $39.95/month 500 Anytime minutes/5000 minutes nights and weekends, nationwide long distance, caller ID, call waiting, voice mail.  The phone can cruise the internet and use email but I don't need those options.  I use this mostly for long distance calling and short 1 minute calls during the day.  It's only on when I need to make a call or am expecting a call.


----------



## kenny (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mfsri _
> GSM in the US sucks. I wish the T68i was CDMA [/B]



That depends where you are in the US.  Besides, if the T86i was CDMA, it couldn't really be a world phone, could it?


----------



## voice- (Jan 26, 2003)

Got a Nokia 3510.
I needed a phone, good for SMS, good to hold and somewhat cheap, I found it.
Would trade it in for a T61i any day thou...


----------



## martijnvandijk (Jan 26, 2003)

Currently I have a Nokia 7650. This phone is nice, since it was the first real MMS handset out there (with camera), but I am soo jealous of AdmiralAK for his P800. It's still not available in The Netherlands, but I had the chance to play with it some weeks ago and it really felt like a great phone.

My mobile history:

Panasonic GD 93
Nokia 6110
Nokia 6150
Nokia 7110
Nokia 6210
Ericsson R520
Ericsson T39
Nokia 8310
Ericsson T68i
Nokia 7650


----------



## mfsri (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenny _
> *That depends where you are in the US.  Besides, if the T86i was CDMA, it couldn't really be a world phone, could it? *



If they had a CDMA version then it could be a "US phone". dont care about the world.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2003)

CDMA STINKs roaylly  it has no support for SIM cards and you need to activate your phone everytime you get a new one...not to mention that you cannot take it with you on your travels.... bah..CDMA .. what is it good for? absolutelly nothing 


as for the phone fetish... naaahhh... I am a technology freak, so I like to try the new things 



btw... GSM ROCKS


----------



## dixonbm (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm in the US and I've found GSM is great in the cities and on the interstates.  (At least in the region where I live, the Southeast). I've also had no problem when I fly anywhere in the US too, it always works when I step off a plane. And I can't wait to take my world phone to Europe with me next month.

GSM Rules.


----------



## kendall (Jan 26, 2003)

i dunno, shiny buttons and colored screens are lost on me.  if i cant go 10 miles from my house without losing my signal then whats the point of having a mobile phone?  this is what GSM and t-mobile get you through most of the US.







and this is why CDMA rocks in the US.  your mobile is a phone, its first function should be phoning and CDMA networks put GSM to shame.


----------



## dixonbm (Jan 26, 2003)

This is true, but it all depends on how and where you use your phone.  There are quite a few people out there who rarely leave cities, so the coverage in rural areas doesn't matter.  For me I rarely ever leave the city/suburbia.  The only place I go that I can't get coverage is my grandmother's in northern Mississippi.

Also the CDMA map you posted also includes alot of TDMA.  See the fine print to the right of the map.  Preferred roaming list required.  So in essence you may still have a signal but no digital, no voicemail, and sometimes your calls don't even come into your phone.  (based on my parents experience.  A more truthful CDMA map would be sprint's map which doesn't include most rural areas.

Also, lets not forget that both Cingular and AT&T are switching to GSM.  So the coverage I'll admit is lacking however with those other two companies behind the technology it shan't be for long.


----------



## kenny (Jan 26, 2003)

I think you're ignoring the fact that T-mobile is not the only GSM provider in the US. There's also Cingular and AT&T (as well as quite a number of others). Having a look 'round Cingular's site reveals a map titled "map_nation_dcs_gsm_09_27_02.gif":






This is probably a cumulative map, including all GSM providers in the US. On GSM, the concept of roaming is different than CDMA/TDMA. In fact, when I was on Sprint, there were a number of places, along interstates, where the phone would drop to _analog_ roaming. This is a particularly big beef I have with Sprint. If you come off their CDMA network, you're running analog. This is because all the phones they offer, while being technically _capable_ of roaming on other CDMA networks, are lobotomized so that they will only talk to _Sprint's_ CDMA network. Because of this exclusionary behaviour, Verizon phones can't roam on Sprint's network either. So, although CDMA coverage looks good, you get burned really quickly on the lack of provider interoperability.

With GSM, most/all of the US providers are working together to ensure a much more seamless picture. I can 'roam' on AT&T, T-Mobile, Powertel (Atlanta), whatever. I'm not locked in to my provider's network. As a result, I really have yet to find anywhere in my travels that puts me completely off the GSM networks in the US (yes, there are reception holes here and there, but general coverage is generally good). Your mileage will, naturally, vary.

Of course, there's the question of what the rest of the world is using, and where can I take my phone and have it work. GSM is really the only choice if I want to do that (and I _do_ do that). And, let's not forget that the snazzy new 3G services that are being made available now are based on being on GSM/GPRS networks. Verizon/Sprint may offer their own versions of 3G, but they're swimming upstream against what is being done in the rest of the mobile industry.

This whole mess reminds me of a number of years ago with different computer networking technologies. We had Appletalk, XNS, IPX, NetBios, DecNET, etc., all running on Ethernet. Each had they're own vendor lock-ins, and interoperabilty between them was abysmal. TCP/IP was around, but I don't think that, in those days, anyone was really sure that it was going anywhere. Vendor support was spotty at best. Fast-forward 15-20 years, and everybody's doing TCP/IP, with things like CUPS, CIFS, HTTP, etc.. I think the mobile industry is in the same situation right now.

Given that much of the rest of the planet is doing GSM very widely, and that it doesn't force the same kinds of vendor lock-in that CDMA/TDMA has, my money is on GSM being the TCP/IP of the mobile industry over the next 5 years or so...


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 26, 2003)

Handsprint Treo 300 with Sprint PCS.

I get unlimited data on my $40/month plan, here's what I use it for:

upIRC: Internet Relay Chat, I admin and hang out on irc.lfnet.net, #kilonet

ssh: I can secure shell to all my unix box's and keep things up and running. Terminal emmulation is great too, especially for such a small device.

email: Eudora makes a free email client for PalmOS (this thing runs Palm OS 3.5.5). I had to set up my own smtp server because sprint doesn't provide one.

Web: EudoraWeb and Blazer are great browsers. Eudora for speed. Blazer for graphics (65,000 colors).

The Handsprint Treo runs $449 after a $50 rebate. Its color, has a built in *LIGHTED* keypad (QWERTY of course), and it can run most palm os programs, like that IR remote program )

Oh, its a nice phone too  CDMA, no analog roam though.

Sprints coverage is about what you get with t-mobile: major cities, and most highways.

I love this thing to death, great device, something to do while you wait in line at the BMV for 2 hours.....

check it out at http://www.sprintpcs.com/ or http://www.handspring.com/enterprise/treo/faqs_treo300.jhtml

what really sets it apart though, is the qwerty keys, and the ability to run so many applications.

Do I work for sprint? Maybe.....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2003)

lol.
I always love the fact that CDMA providers try to sckew their coverage area  --- a lot of their coverage out in the boonies is still _analog_ which means not data services whatsoever  maybe under dial up. -- with T-Mobile what you see is what you get, all digital coverage 

The USA is WAY too big to have everything covered with towers and coverage, imagine when "the next thing" comes along how many upgrades they will need to do , that is why in cities & towns you have good digital coverage, and out in the boonies you have analog if you use TDMA or CDMA


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2003)

BTW I also love the fact that CDMA and TDMA operators sell phones that support digital data features (i.e. SMS) but up until recently you had to either subscribe to them to even RECEIVE messages, and you could only send to people that had the same carrier as you did lol

at least with GSM I can send text messages to greece, germany, france, england italy, russia, singapore and any other GSM carrier for just 5cents a message lol and I can also receive! 

Also the fact that GSM has SIM cards and I can get ANY phone I want, put my SIM in and in 10 seconds I have a new phone, same old number, same phonebook (no time wasted re-entering contacts), and bet of all the telecom doesnt need to know what phone i have and if I bought it from them. I have heard some horror stories from verizon and sprint customers that wanted to buy another phone but they could not sell them a phone because "they already had too many" hahahah -- or even better you already have the phone and it is compatible with the network, but you decided to change provider and you can activate it on yoru new provider because you did not buy the phone from them lol.

a no brainer when it comes to what company I choose for my wireless need


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenny _
> think you're ignoring the fact that T-mobile is not the only GSM provider in the US. There's also Cingular and AT&T (as well as quite a number of others). Having a look 'round Cingular's site reveals a map titled "map_nation_dcs_gsm_09_27_02.gif":


AT&T is TDMA. Not GSM. Sorry. They're considering switching to GSM at the moment.


> _map_
> 
> This is probably a cumulative map, including all GSM providers in the US. On GSM, the concept of roaming is different than CDMA/TDMA. In fact, when I was on Sprint, there were a number of places, along interstates, where the phone would drop to _analog_ roaming. This is a particularly big beef I have with Sprint. If you come off their CDMA network, you're running analog.



Ok, thats just not true. My treo doesn't even have analog mode. Yet, I can go into CDMA roam. Thats fairly standard on the sprint line. Whats getting rare, is a sprint phone with the analog ability.



> This is because all the phones they offer, while being technically _capable_ of roaming on other CDMA networks, are lobotomized so that they will only talk to _Sprint's_ CDMA network. Because of this exclusionary behaviour, Verizon phones can't roam on Sprint's network either. So, although CDMA coverage looks good, you get burned really quickly on the lack of provider interoperability.


again, false



> With GSM, most/all of the US providers are working together to ensure a much more seamless picture. I can 'roam' on AT&T, T-Mobile, Powertel (Atlanta), whatever. I'm not locked in to my provider's network. As a result, I really have yet to find anywhere in my travels that puts me completely off the GSM networks in the US (yes, there are reception holes here and there, but general coverage is generally good). Your mileage will, naturally, vary.
> 
> Of course, there's the question of what the rest of the world is using, and where can I take my phone and have it work. GSM is really the only choice if I want to do that (and I _do_ do that). And, let's not forget that the snazzy new 3G services that are being made available now are based on being on GSM/GPRS networks. Verizon/Sprint may offer their own versions of 3G, but they're swimming upstream against what is being done in the rest of the mobile industry.


AGAIN, not so. GSM may be more popular overseas, but, for example, the entire chinese government signed a 2 billion dollar contract with a CDMA provider to handle all wireless telacom in China.


> _snip_
> 
> Given that much of the rest of the planet is doing GSM very widely, and that it doesn't force the same kinds of vendor lock-in that CDMA/TDMA has, my money is on GSM being the TCP/IP of the mobile industry over the next 5 years or so... [/B]



GSM may be a more advanced method, but I think thats quite subjective.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 26, 2003)

A Nokia dual band, 3330. But i need a trial band ...


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dixonbm _
> *Also the CDMA map you posted also includes alot of TDMA.  See the fine print to the right of the map.  Preferred roaming list required.  So in essence you may still have a signal but no digital, no voicemail, and sometimes your calls don't even come into your phone.  (based on my parents experience.  A more truthful CDMA map would be sprint's map which doesn't include most rural areas.
> *


Actually, that CDMA map is 100% Verizon CDMA. The actuall coverage of CDMA over the usa is almost 100%. 


> Also, lets not forget that both Cingular and AT&T are switching to GSM.  So the coverage I'll admit is lacking however with those other two companies behind the technology it shan't be for long. [/B]



But they're not GSM *yet* ;-). And I hear at&t may not go through with that change afterall.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 26, 2003)

About.com has some interesting reading about cell phones and the different types, i.e. CDMA, TDMA, GSM, analog, etc...  When a cell phone goes roaming in analog mode, it REALLY burns up the batteries quickly.  The cool thing about CDMA cell phones is that the carrier wave is actually part of the digital signal, that's why so many more calls can be handled with CDMA relative to the older technologies.  I'm not boasting that it's the best, but it uses some ingenius features.  Also, with CDMA, the signal broadcast from the towers contains EVERYONE's conversations in that local calling area on one frequency; the cell phone contains an electronic code/key that unlocks and filters out only the signal/conversation for your phone and throws the rest of it (other people's conversations) away.  Another cool feature about CDMA cell phones is that the information being sent back and forth is digitally encrypted, something like 3 or 4 times before it is broadcast.


----------



## dixonbm (Jan 26, 2003)

Kilowatt,

You are wrong on the fact that AT&T is going GSM.  They are already selling GSM in some markets, although not where I live. When I was in orlando I was picking up their towers, but couldn't roam on them because t-mobile has no roaming agreement with them.  Check AT&T website for gsm.  They've got it in select markets.  Also I'm sure you can Google AT&T GSM and easily find you are misinformed.

BTW, I'm posting this from my T-Mobile Sidekick at the mall.  Something to do while the wife spends my money.....oops, our money


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2003)

Here is the 411 on Cingular, AT&T, and Rogers in canada:

They are not considering switching to GSM, they already have started the process, as a matter of fact it was started last summer 

Currently almost all major markets have GSM and coverage is expanding to the coverage that TDMA has on each carrier's networks.  Current GSM for AT&T that is operationg is on the 1900 band, however GSM 850 will be operational where AT&T has 850 licences.

The same goes for Rogers in canada.


For cingular, the entire california market is GSM, and other markets are building out GSM on the 850 band as far as I have heard. I know engineers for cingular that test this stuff and GSM 850 and 1900 is being built out however the general public is oblivious to the fact because they dont want to deal with angry customers not having signal so once the network becomes more "complete" they will let it out for commercial use.

As for GSM being popular only overseas here is something to consider: The european Union might have mandated GSM, however Western European nations, China, Southeast Asian countries, Countries in the Pacific ocean, North korean, india, russia and countries in africa and the middle east ALL CHOSE to go GSM 

Even in countries where CDMA exists, like Canada, USA, China, GSM outnumbers the carriers or is on par with them

e.g.:
Canada:
CDMA: Bell & Telus
GSM: Fido, Rogers


USA:
CDMA: Verizon & Sprint
GSM: T-Mobile, Cingular, AT&T

The only notable exceptions are korea (south) which is all CDMA *BUT* they are building out 3G GSM networks now as well, and Japan which is a self proclaimed testing ground for new technologies, which now at least 2/3 or 3/5 of teh networks are 3G GSM networks 



Admiral


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *the 411 *




The What?!  ...Sorry Admiral, i am English, forgive me .... i'll just continue to chant 'knackered' 'n' stuff ... Cbut do tell me, what is 411 ... and if it does mean "info" like i assume, why the hell is it called "411"  

NeYo


----------



## dixonbm (Jan 26, 2003)

Neyo, when you dial 411 here in the US it routes you to information, where you can request phone numbers. I assume it's the same in canada.  

411 has become slang for info.


----------



## mfsri (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dixonbm _
> *Also the CDMA map you posted also includes alot of TDMA.   *



CDMA and TDMA are different. You can not use a CDMA phone to roam on a TDMA network. So the above map does not include TDMA. Also the white areas are roaming. The GSM map is NO COVERAGE.


----------



## Izzy (Jan 26, 2003)

This thread is making me feel inferior when it comes to my cell phone.  I don't even know what kind it is.  It's the phone you get when you sign up for a verizon wireless contract (black body flip-style phone).  

I love having voice mail, but I wish I could send/receive text messages from/to my girlfriend in England.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *The What?!  ...Sorry Admiral, i am English, forgive me .... i'll just continue to chant 'knackered' 'n' stuff ... Cbut do tell me, what is 411 ... and if it does mean "info" like i assume, why the hell is it called "411"
> 
> NeYo *



Who knows why, but it's better than the old way...dialing 1-555-1212.

And you can't forget the others:
611 - Telephone repair
911 - Emergency


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 27, 2003)

MDKY ... so it is 'information' or something like that? ... something like Directory Enquiries here in the UK?! it just seems weird, you would use it in a sentence like that! I've never said, here's the "192" for ya ... or whatever ... but hey, thats why i am a few thousand miles away i guess! 

Neyo


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Izzy _
> *This thread is making me feel inferior when it comes to my cell phone.  I don't even know what kind it is.  It's the phone you get when you sign up for a verizon wireless contract (black body flip-style phone).
> 
> I love having voice mail, but I wish I could send/receive text messages from/to my girlfriend in England.   *



If you paid more than 50$ for it then it might be a motorola, else its probably an LG 


If you had GSM you could probably send SMS messages to your girl friend in the UK (depending on her network -- I havent had much luck with orange UK, but SMS seems to work with T-Mobile and Vodafone).



Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *MDKY ... so it is 'information' or something like that? ... something like Directory Enquiries here in the UK?! it just seems weird, you would use it in a sentence like that! I've never said, here's the "192" for ya ... or whatever ... but hey, thats why i am a few thousand miles away i guess!
> 
> Neyo *



yeah 411 = information (directory inquiries for that matter... "yeah I am trying to find the phone number for a joe smoe, 12345 ambelside drive in California" lol   )

I guess 411 has penetrated our culture.. hey neyo you could start a trend there 

"here's the 192 for you: ... "


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 27, 2003)

Nokia 5165 through AT&T Wireless

I'm hating the battery life on this phone that has rapidly grown old.  I'll have like, two bars and the phone will die within 5 minutes or so.

I suppose I could go out and just try a new battery, but I rarely use it anywa.


----------



## Trim1 (Jan 27, 2003)

Motorola t720 w/at&t GSM M-mode service. Games: Tetris ,Qbert, Bowling, and Monkey ball. Tony Hawk sux on mobile phones , don't believe the hype. Using AIM and checking email on the road is very cool!


----------



## Izzy (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *If you paid more than 50$ for it then it might be a motorola, else its probably an LG
> 
> If you had GSM you could probably send SMS messages to your girl friend in the UK (depending on her network -- I havent had much luck with orange UK, but SMS seems to work with T-Mobile and Vodafone).
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Admiral...I was just looking at the box and it's the LG model.  

I was looking through the manual as well and it looks like I'm out of luck here too because my phone is a tri-band CDMA.

...my girlfriend is using the Orange network in the UK...looks like that's strike 3


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2003)

hehehe 
Are you sure it is triband CDMA ?
Usually phones are dual band CDMA (800 Mhz CDMA and 1900 Mhz CDMA) and single band analog (800 Mhz analog).

I know korean uses the 1700Mhz band for their CDMA communications... maybe this is a "world" cdma phone but I dunno 


I have a friend (one of many) in the UK who used orange and we could NEVER sms because of network issues  --- I think she got one-2-one (which eventually became t-mobile) and we were able to SMS. My X has/had vodafone in the UK and it seemed to work fine when we SMSed one another


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 27, 2003)

Thats cool, Trim1. I had (actually have.. but am selling) a t720, but it was the motorola one.

The 'brew' enviroment for the 720 varies with providers. The at&t one is Java, the Verizon one is something else.

The Java developer's kit is free, and the verizon one costs like $2,500, and your app has to be approved by verizon in order to offer it to customers. You can guess which platform has the most freeware .

Also, verizon only lets you use MSN. You can't use AIM on the phone. I can't stand that. AND, in the provided OPENwave browser, you can't make book marks, or change your homepage - its all locked by verizon and msn. (You can change these things with a simple visit to the service menu...  ).

With homepages locked at vzw.msn.com, and book marks required to be on your msn home page (wich requires a M$ .NET login), its a waste of time for most people. I would highly recomend sprint or at&t for internet access. Plus, sprint pcs vision (data) is unlimited. Verizon takes data out of your minutes, or they charege by the kb, depending on your plan. Not sure whats avaliable on at&t, but I much prefer the platform.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I've had 1 of these (5160), my younger brother has a 5165, and my mom has a 5165.  They're notarious for bad batteries.  Mine lasted about 7 months before doing the same crap.  The other two in the house were worse.  Sad thing is it's actually cheaper (in my area at least) to buy a new phone than a battery.


----------



## Izzy (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *hehehe
> Are you sure it is triband CDMA ?
> Usually phones are dual band CDMA (800 Mhz CDMA and 1900 Mhz CDMA) and single band analog (800 Mhz analog).
> ...



Yikes...I have no idea about that Admiral...all I remember is seeing "CDMA" and "tri-band" in the manual description.  

That's just my luck...Orange is picky about SMS messaging...


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *I've had 1 of these (5160), my younger brother has a 5165, and my mom has a 5165.  They're notarious for bad batteries.  Mine lasted about 7 months before doing the same crap.  The other two in the house were worse.  Sad thing is it's actually cheaper (in my area at least) to buy a new phone than a battery. *


AARGGHHH!!!  I was just charging it tonight, and the darn thing won't startup!  I get a little light and then *blink* it goes off.  Maybe I'll be posting a new picture on this thread? 

Quick!  Everybody post their vote for a (AT&T Wireless) cell phone!


----------



## mdnky (Jan 28, 2003)

Based on phones available for Minneapolis,_MN_55415 at AT&T's website.

http://www.shopattwireless.com/webcode/displayall/phones.asp?PromoCode=ER2222&ZipCode=55415

Panasonic Versio
Motorola V60
Motorola T720
Sony Ericsson T68is

I like Motorola, but the price may or may not affect you decision.  If I had to pick, probably the V60 or the T68is.


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 28, 2003)

Hmm, either I'm stupid or the phone is.  The battery was still dead.  

I'll probably get a new phone sometime soon though, so thanks for the link!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 28, 2003)

batteries get killed off relativelly easy after a long time of usage. My x's mother had the GSM version (the 5110) and she loved it, had it for many years, but had to change battery a couple of times because it would not hold charge any more after X amount of usage


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 19, 2003)

T68i here w/AT&T Wireless

- G!mpy


----------



## Giaguara (May 19, 2003)

i see my old phone in this thread..
my first was horrible - a motorola .. flare, in 1995. then sold it, got a nokia, 5000, in 1996, that lasted till the end of 1999 when i changed it to a nokia 3210, or actually my dad got the old phone ... that died a few years ago, and i  got a nokia 3330. i sold that as i needed the trial band, so now i'm with my first ericsson ever, a t39m. at least it works on all the continents i need...


----------



## Randman (May 19, 2003)

Nokia 3650 and I love it.

 Had Ericcson phones, the t39 and the t68, but the reception sucked on the 68 everywhere I went, the US, Asia and Europe. I went to the Nokia 7210 and was happy with the quality of it (and it showed me how bad the t68 screen is once the novelty of color wears off).
  I found the 7210 lacking in some areas and went to the 3650 and haven't been disappointed yet. Tri-band, bluetooth (effortlessly syncs with my Mac and my Tungsten T pda), I have the bluetooth wireless headset so voice dialling is there. The camera is functional and better than add-ons for the 7210 and t68. It has a video recorder function and their really is some cool software for it.
  For instance, I have one that reads and logs the cell signals of various places. So when I get to my office, it reads the signal there and automatically switches to my office profile (lower rings, etc).
  I have a 32-mb card and have a few mp3s, dozens of apps I'm trying out on it and I also have a home movie from quicktime to real player (the only real drawback is you have to use real), but I also have a Simpsons episode and Flight Of The Osiris from the animatrix.
  And most importantly, the signal is great. Even better than the 7210. The keyboard takes a while to get used to for sms, but if it's a long one, I use my pda and sent it over via bluetooth or IR anyway.


----------



## Kiwi Mike (May 20, 2003)

I now have a Nokia 7650great except for the camera which sucks compared with 3650 and especially the Samsung SGH-V200 but no bluetooth

Nokia above models have bluetooth which works well with 10.2.5 only


----------



## Kiwi Mike (May 20, 2003)

Randman what app do u use to send photos from digital camera to your cell I need something that reduces the size when transferred like splashphoto for the palm ideas ?

Thanks again for your past help on 7650


----------



## Randman (May 20, 2003)

I cheat. I use a card reader. I've moved a few photos over (for the caller photo profile) and a photo of me and my wondermutt to replace the network logo at the top. I used PhotoShop and scaled the pics down, then dragged and dropped into the images folder. I use a card reader for mp3s and videos with my pda and did the same for on the phone.

   You have to go and clean the .ds_store files later, but that's done easily enough. Do you have a pda? I was able to send a photo both ways using the default photobase app on my Tungsten T. I would think other apps such as AcidImage would also do it.

  The 7650 doesn't have a card, does it? You might be able to size a photo down to similar dimensions as you get from the camera and send it over. 

  Now that I think about it, I believe Nokia has a website at one of the Club Nokias where you can upload and download your pics. Might want to do a search on that if you don't have a site of your own. There's a few other sites such as matrixm or logogo that used to offer that feature, but I don't know if they still do. Or there's always e-mailing a pic to yourself, but you'd have to worry about quality to get it through most moby gateways.

Btw, I have a few apps that allow you to extend the video time to whatever room you have on your card. And an nice app, photographer 2.0, that actually gives you zoom capability without much loss of quality (as it is). Cheers.


----------



## Perseus (May 23, 2003)

I have one of those black motorla startacs that flip open. Its kind of old, but was awesome a while back. I cant even send text messages! hehe Hey, I heard that in Japan you can type in your interests into the phone and if you pass someone with the same interests your phones will beep!!! Sounds awesome! 

-Perseus


----------



## Kiwi Mike (May 25, 2003)

What App do you use to extend the video time to the mmc card ?


----------



## hulkaros (May 26, 2003)

...but soon that will change to T610


----------



## Randman (May 26, 2003)

HipCam extends the time. Photographer 2.0 is also good for the zoom function.


----------

